
Show HN: Farkle Score Keeper PWA - milkandshookies
https://farkle-scorer.firebaseapp.com
======
milkandshookies
I got tired of keeping score using pen and paper. Options on the app store
lacked some of the features I wanted, so I made my own app. It's a PWA as I'm
not a mobile dev. Figured I'd share for others who may find it useful.

